# Bach English Suite No. 2 - Big Hands?



## Flute of Wine

Hi.
I am learning Bach's English Suite No.2, Prelude.
But I'm having a problem with my hands. I think they're too big for Bach.
Bach is very technical and I feel like I'm better suited to Romantic composers like Chopin.
Here is a video of my progress so far. 
Can you offer some advice? How should I hold my hands? Am I doing something wrong?
My hands seem very awkward, maybe because of their size?

Thanks.


----------



## flamencosketches

Get a bigger keyboard.


----------



## Taggart

Hand size is more of a problem with later music. I can hit a 10th comfortably and often overstretch.

With Bach, there are a number of points to make. Don't let your hands splay out but keep your fingers together and close to the keys. Your hands should be relaxed. Don't bounce your hands so much. The movements should come from the wrist not the whole hand. Start slow, get the notes and the movements and then speed up. Listen to other performances and watch their hands.

All of this is the criticism I get from my teacher when playing Bach. What does your teacher tell you?


----------



## Brazealnut

It's difficult to correctly render a classical piece on a keyboard... so take this with a grain of salt (or several). First, I prefer Bach to be played with some degree of emotion and rubato. Folks tend to view his music, especially his keyboard pieces, as exercises in keeping time with a metronome or something. Fluctuate that tempo (but don't go crazy). Bach can be every bit as expressive as Chopin. Just learn to breathe with the music; swell where it swells, fall where it falls—musically speaking, as Bach didn't include dynamics.

Also, try to draw out the melody. This is far easier with more "melody-driven" composers than with Bach, as it's sometimes difficult to tell which melody should be at the forefront in his pieces. When executed properly, this will induce more goosebumps (gooseflesh or goosepimples for some of you) than you might think possible. I've probably shed more tears hearing/playing Bach than any other composer. Or maybe I'm just weird...

As far as your technique in the video, it looks like you're well-practiced in keeping the two hands independent of each other. One thing that might help is to have the movement generate from your wrists, especially as you have to hit harder to emphasize one hand over the other. But I have a feeling the technique will change as you learn how to transform Bach from machine to living organism.


----------

